# Modifier usage for National Exam



## losborn (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm confused.  I'm taking the National Exam in a month, and I am taking an on-line course in preparation.  AAPC has provided the instructor with all the answers for the Step-by-Step text book.  The instructor keeps crossing out things and writing in her own.  The latest one:  Well baby check-up, with vaccinations.  the vaccs are 90702 with 90465; then the Step -by-Step answer for the E/M is 99392-25.  The instructor says that you would expect vaccinations with the preventive exam, so she crosses out the -25.
When I take the exam, which guideline should I follow?


----------



## Glyvette (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

Below is a text revision under Preventive Medicine Services, based on which  my understanding is to report the administration and vaccine codes in addition to the Preventive Medicine Services Code with modifier 25. 

"Immunizations and ancillary studies involving laboratory, radiology, other procedures, or screening tests (eg, vision and hearing screening) identified with a specific CPT code are reported separately from the preventive medicine services code..."

Good luck!


----------

